# FL Lens



## clel miller (Aug 27, 2015)

I know this is a beginner question, but I am a beginner. The manual is a bit confusing and conflicting.
With an AT-1 and an FL lens..... is this the procedure.?
1. Focus
2. Select aperture, stop-down and adjust the shutter speed for the correct exposure.
3. Leave it stopped-down and trigger the shutter

If the shutter speed is too slow, do I..... release the stop-down switch, check focus, adjust aperture to smaller number, stop-down again, adjust shutter speed,  and take picture.?
Thank You


----------



## clel miller (Aug 28, 2015)

It will take  me a few days to sift through all the responses.......I DID do a search (which I am NOT the best at) but nothing showed for Stopped Down. Stop and/or down show up all over the place in Content, but not in Titles.
How about a link.? Anybody want to throw me a link to using an FL lens.? 
Some of you guys must use an FL now and then....?
Thank You


----------



## Derrel (Aug 28, 2015)

I searched for "metering with Canon FL lenses" and got a few hits on Google. I've never used a Canon FL lens, but have used Nikon and Pentax mount lenses on Canon EOS cameras, as well as multiple types of non meter-coupled stuff on Nikons that offer stopped-down light metering; your process sounds like it would work. I mean...if the meter system says the diodes or needles are "matched", then you're doing things correctly, I would assume.


----------



## clel miller (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey Derrel -
10-4...Thank You. I will try searching the same. When I said I did a search, it was only on This Forum.
Anyway.....I will just try running some film under the lens, and give "my" procedure a shot. Not like I am going to ruin the camera. 
Thanks Again


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 29, 2015)

Hmm, I thought there was a Auto/Manual switch on the lens to close the aperture ?
The FL lens does not have a coupling to tell the meter what aperture is being set to ... so you have to close it by changing to Manual when setting the meter reading ... then you can set it to Auto to focus and shoot.


----------



## clel miller (Aug 29, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I thought there was a Auto/Manual switch on the lens to close the aperture ?
> The FL lens does not have a coupling to tell the meter what aperture is being set to ... so you have to close it by changing to Manual when setting the meter reading ... then you can set it to Auto to focus and shoot.


You lost me on the last two statements.
What exactly do you mean by "Manual" and "Auto".?
The At-1 is Manual, and so is the FL Lens.
Thank You
btw.....yes, you are correct the FL has a Stop-Down Ring, between the Focus and Aperture rings.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 29, 2015)

Ah, many older lenses had a switch on them to control the aperture, as many cameras did not have a stop down control in the body.

Auto = aperture is normally wide open until camera closes down the aperture when shutter is tripped
Manual = aperture is always in closed down mode


----------



## clel miller (Aug 29, 2015)

Sorry, we just missed each other.
I thought that (On the lens)  was just an "Aperture Preview" I did not realize it kept the lens stopped-down
The AT-1 has a Stop-Down switch. Maybe my OP was not clear.? But THAT is where my confusion lies.
I believe Derrel has made the right assumption above. I guess I will find out. The same procedure should apply to the stop-down on the lens as well.
Thanks Again


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 29, 2015)

Doesn't that camera use an FD mount? Are you trying to use an FL mount lens on a camera that uses FD mount? I think that's possible, but wondered if that's where you're having trouble.


----------



## clel miller (Aug 29, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Doesn't that camera use an FD mount? Are you trying to use an FL mount lens on a camera that uses FD mount? I think that's possible, but wondered if that's where you're having trouble.


Yeah.
The "A" series are an FD camera.
But I would be asking the same question(s) if this were and FL camera. The "problem" is not the camera.....it's me. 
I am pretty new to all this stuff, and have never had to Stop-Down before.


----------

